# Stocking a 26 gallon bowfront



## Redcap18 (Mar 29, 2009)

Ok so I may be getting a new 26 gallon bowfront tank and I wanted to know if anyone could help me out a little on stocking it. I know I want 2 Angelfish but I really don't know what else I should stock. I was wondering if I could stock a mystery snail with Angelfish. Thanks for any suggestions, let me know what you would stock in a 26 gallon bowfront tank.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

First things first, what's your water source's pH and hardness? Not to burst your bubble, but I think a 26g tank is too small for angels. There are some smaller cichlid species that might work for you, though.


----------



## fryup (Jan 12, 2010)

GUPPIES!!!!!! i love guppies and there so fun to watch swimming around and if i were seting up a new tank thats what i would stock it with


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Y'know, guppies seem to fall by the wayside pretty often as they're such a common fish, I guess, but they really are great. I have a ten gallon full of feeder guppies (the population gets culled from time to time and new stock is introduced) and they're some of the most interesting fish I own. In fact, my little female betta in the 2.5g on my desk recently passed away from dropsy and to keep the tank cycled I moved some of the guppies to that tank. Their antics have been so entertaining I haven't really felt the need to get a "permanent" fish for this aquarium.


----------



## fryup (Jan 12, 2010)

well i think i can prove there not all bad looking "feeder guppies" just look at my pic (left) and i have a guppy that i think the strain is called a green cobra guppy and there are pritty little active fish


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Mine aren't quite so fancy as that; they're more like wild-type guppies, possibly with some Endler in them, so they're not quite as flashy and are much smaller (the big breeding females are about an inch while the full-grown males are only about 3/4"). I did have some fancy guppies some time ago and they're definitely enjoyable fish, too.


----------



## Redcap18 (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm actually thinking about making it a tetra tank now. I saw a video on youtube.com, it was a 30 gallon tank with tetras and live plants and it's beautiful. Are all tetras compatible with eachother?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Redcap18 said:


> I'm actually thinking about making it a tetra tank now. I saw a video on youtube.com, it was a 30 gallon tank with tetras and live plants and it's beautiful. Are all tetras compatible with eachother?


Generally, yes, but there are some exceptions. Some are notorious fin nippers. Some general things about tetras, they must be in groups of at least six of each species, preferably more. They all like planted tanks with subdued lighting. Some can manage fine in slightly basic water, some need soft slightly acidic water. Iamntbatman mentioned your water parameters earlier, so that needs to be answered before selecting species. Have a look at our fish profiles. Tetras are characins, so they are listed under that in the profiles; you can get there by clicking on "Tropical Fish Profiles" in the blue bar across the top, second from the left.


----------

